# no oil in oil filter



## aksmedic (Feb 20, 2010)

I recently had my oil changed at a grease monkey station. I checked the oil filter after a couple of 100 miles. It looked like no oil had ever went through it. Anyone else ever have that happen? Thank you. aksmedic.


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: no oil in oil filter (aksmedic)*

Did they use a german filter? Or did they put a aftermarket inferior filter on it? And did they put the proper VW Diesel oil in it? If you don't want to take your car to the dealer you need to find a good independent vw/audi garage. Check out this link I posted earlier you may change your mind. Your car is to nice to be taking to it the grease monkey. Take care.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...66034 



_Modified by stuntboy79 at 6:38 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## aksmedic (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: no oil in oil filter (stuntboy79)*

Thank you for your reply. I went online to oemtdifilters and got the oil change kit and changed it myself.


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: no oil in oil filter (aksmedic)*

That's awesome to hear!! It will pay off in the long run. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slowbluVW (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: no oil in oil filter (stuntboy79)*

Never take your car to a quickie place. If you must have somebody else change your oil, pay a little more and have the dealer do it. I personally don't pay anybody to change my oil....lol.


----------



## aksmedic (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: no oil in oil filter (slowbluVW)*

I changed it myself. I wasn't sure where to get the oil and filter. I found it online. It is oem filter and synthetic oil from France. It meets the vw 500 codes. Aksmedic.


----------

